# GT: Clippers vs. Jazz (2/28)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Mon Feb 28, 2005
6:00 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Keith McLeod / Raja Bell / Matt Harpring / Andrei Kirilenko / Jarron Collins


Notes: Clippers will be going for 3 in a row against a team that they can beat but this isn't a home game so who knows.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Away, and AK is back. Gonna predict loss without a proper PG. Unless Baker ownz em.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Post your predictions!

Clippers 90
Jazz 89

A very justy call since they will be on the road but Boozer won't be playing so the Clippers should have an advantage.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok, I going with

Jazz 104
Clippers 100

Seems like whenever they lose a close one its 4 or less points. I hope they kill em though, I hate Utah. Especally for not giving the lakers Boozer. :laugh:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a horrible start by the Clippers they kept on getting fouls, turning the ball over and missing their shots, while the Jazz were making all their shots.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers are looking good now. They are hitting their shots and passing better but picking up too many fouls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like the Clippers regressed back to how they were playing in the beginning of the game. :sour:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers up 1 at half, 44-43. The Clippers could be doing a lot better. Both teams are shooting the exact same percentage but it seems like the Clippers could have extended the lead that they had earlier. Should be a close 2nd half, with a key play determining the winner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This game has all been about the Clippers playing good and then bad. Right now it is bad and threatening for the Jazz to make a big lead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

On Man, I was afraid the Clippers wouldn't come back from the lead the Jazz had but they did. They had another pretty good stretch and now lead by 1 at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

This is game is too close. The Jazz are up 1. The game turned once the ball rolled off Kaman's foot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Didn't look like a foul to me and that will probably cost the Clippers the game...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There is a chance!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No Bobby No..........
Worst way to lose!
:curse::curse::curse:
I can't believe it ended that way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No Bobby No..........
> Worst way to lose!
> :curse::curse::curse:
> I can't believe it ended that way.



It sucked to lose, but it was a good effort. I dont think bobby was expecting to get the ball at the end. In fact, Brunson should have taken the shot, because bobby was setting up for a tip. Instead he pased it with 1.9 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It sucked to lose, but it was a good effort. I dont think bobby was expecting to get the ball at the end. In fact, Brunson should have taken the shot, because bobby was setting up for a tip. Instead he pased it with 1.9 seconds left.


Yeah, it looked that way. I just can't believe it happened.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Yeah, it looked that way. I just can't believe it happened.



Yeah, it was a heart break. It was pretty cool to see Bobby match up that well agisnt AK... I mean, wow.. I honestly thought Bobby was gonna get owned, but in the end when he nailed the three right over AK's hands, I was impressed.

Chalmers looked great to... Maybe he should get more play time since were desperate?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Chalmers looked great to... Maybe he should get more play time since were desperate?



Your right, surprisingly Chalmers didn't look half bad at all. He Had some nice baskets.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Your right, surprisingly Chalmers didn't look half bad at all. He Had some nice baskets.



Probably couldnt hurt? I mean Baker isnt gonna get much play time. And of course the dinosuar we just picked up to. Chalmers is young, shows potiential, maybe he could at least get the energy levels up.. For the next 5 games were gonna need something bad...


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

Yet another close game that the team couldn't pull out. Ralph Lawler described it perfectly, "Oh Me, Oh My." Sigh.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers come up short 



> The loss, the Clippers' 31st in their past 32 meetings on Utah's home court, snapped a two-game winning streak and prevented the Clippers from creeping to three games of the Lakers for the Western Conference's eighth and final playoff slot. The Clippers have lost nine consecutive road games and seven of those defeats have been by five or fewer points.


Clippers See It Slip Away 



> "I was just a little bit too far under the basket to dunk it or anything like that," said Simmons, who led the Clippers with 17 points but left the court glancing at his right hand, wondering how it had betrayed him at game's end. "I just tried to put it as softly as I could off the glass and it rolled back out."


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

That was one of the worst loses I have seen. I was yelling at the TV and throwing **** in my room. Damm could have had a 4 game win streak.


----------

